# Rest in peace Clover - 29 May 2008



## p1rat3 (May 30, 2008)

Here is a small memorial to you, Clover:

Clover, you were probably the closest animal companion that I have ever had. You have your own personality and never stopped entertaining us. I hope your forgive us humans after everything and you enjoyed your stay with us. I think you had very a good life, but the end was not fitting. If you can hear us, take care and we will always remember you.

Love,

Jay, Clare, Mikayla, and Nicholas

Rest in peace Clover - 29 May 2008


----------



## Michaela (May 30, 2008)

Binky free Clover. :rainbow:

:big kiss:


----------



## Marietta (May 30, 2008)

What a lovely tribute from all of your family! I know that the loss is much harder when one has only one bun, I've been there, so I can understand how you feel. I hope and pray that someday soon there will be room in your heart for another sweety like Clover. I'd love to see a photo.

:rip: little Clover! You'll be surely missed.

Marietta


----------



## tort (May 30, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers from our house to yours.


----------



## ChandieLee (May 30, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. 

Binky free Clover. ink iris:

-Chandra


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. On May 24th, I had to make a difficult decision and put to sleep my dutch bun Mr. Smores.

That was a very nice tribute to Clover. It never ceases to amaze me how attached we get to our bunnies and the love they gave us. 

Binky free Clover!:rainbow:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 30, 2008)

That was very nice Jay and I am so sorry you lost Clover.. I do hope another bun will hop into your heart though... Sounds like you havea wonderful family...


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (May 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

Binky free Clover. ink iris:


----------



## naturestee (May 30, 2008)

Binky free, Clover.

:rainbow:


----------



## polly (May 30, 2008)

So sorry 

Binky free Clover :rainbow:


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 30, 2008)

:bigtears::cry1:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 30, 2008)

I am so sorry Jay. The pictures really shook me up. :sad:

Binky free Clover. 

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry about Clover. I love that first picture - such a wonderful expression on her face.

Jan


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 30, 2008)

Clover surely was a beautiful bunny. I'm so sorry for your loss.

:rainbow:Binky-free at the Bridge, dear Clover!


----------



## Cynnba01995 (May 30, 2008)

SOOO sorry, for your loss!! Clover will be waiting for you, at the Rainbow Bridge...

ink iris:


----------



## Jenk (May 30, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. :tears2::rip: Clover was a beautiful and well-loved bunny. :heartsRest assured that your sweet bun now enjoys many binkies and romps in the meadow, just over the :rainbow:.

Peace be with you and your loved ones in this trying time. ink iris:

Jenk


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (May 30, 2008)

I'm sosorry. Clover was beautiful. :bigtears:


----------



## p1rat3 (May 31, 2008)

Thank you everyone.

She was a beautiful girl. My heart is healing slowly.

Jay


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 1, 2008)

Jay, I hope you and your family can open your heat and home to another as you seem so caring.. Clover looked to be a rabunctious bun w/a loving heart and would love to see another bun get the chance w/your brood..


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 1, 2008)

Binkie free, little Clover.ink iris:What a beautiful bunny.

:angelandbunny:


----------



## Offspring2099 (Jun 3, 2008)

What a cute bun, she looked just like our Molly. 
Losing these guys is unbearable and cannot be put into words. 
So sorry about your loss.


----------

